# Analog masterbuilt cold smoker build



## Walchit (Mar 25, 2019)

Got this cabinet from a friend, but he got it when he bought a storage unit and it didn't have any of the other parts.

So I decided to do a mailbox type cold smoker with it. Maybe add a hot plate or gas burner at a later date.

I used two popcorn tins that I had laying around, I don't have a lot of tools so I got after this with some plyers and other hand tools lol.

I used the piece off of a Briggs and Stratton cut in half to hold the a-maze-n oval tube I grabbed at Wal-Mart. They are bolted down and they also act as feet.

Need to get a hole saw and some tube, or I was thinking about maybe using some aluminum guttering.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good thermometer for the front of the cabinet that goes down to lower temperatures to use for cold smoking.

I need to make a handle, probably a couple bolts and a piece of this cedar I have laying here.

What about a smoke stack? Or should I just drill a few holes somewhere near the top?

Any input would be appreciated, I will probably try to finish it up within a week or so. Not trying to spend much on it. Im at only 20 bucks for the A-maze-n now.

Thanks for checking out my progress so far


----------



## Ricardo Galindo (Mar 25, 2019)

Can’t be of much help here but I do like your set up and McGuyver skills. Your off to a good start and I’m sure you’ll figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## Walchit (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks! A cheap good thermometer to fill the existing hole in the front of the cabinet is holding me up. I don't know what to type, or if lo temp bbq thermometer is even a thing. I found tel-try but I think it was 60 bucks, and I don't want one that bad lol.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2019)

Walchit said:


> Thanks! A cheap good thermometer to fill the existing hole in the front of the cabinet is holding me up. I don't know what to type, or if lo temp bbq thermometer is even a thing. I found tel-try but I think it was 60 bucks, and I don't want one that bad lol.


Get a digital thermometer....more accurate and less expensive. You can get one at Walmart for like $10 bucks....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice work on the build Walchit. One man's waste is another's treasure. I'm not a builder but I think you would need some type of stack to help draft the smoke up and out. I do have one question. I can't tell from the pic, but is your tube fastened the popcorn tin or just sitting inside freely? Looking forward to seeing it in action.

Chris


----------



## Walchit (Mar 25, 2019)

Its just sitting in there. I might make a couple loops of wire or something to keep it from falling off the sides or something if it gets bumped. 

I wanted a thermometer mainly for the look too, instead of stuffing foil in the hole or something. I will use a digital too. Just wanted something in the cabinet. 

I'm ready to see it in action too. I need to see if ace sells the racks or if I have to order them too.


----------



## Braz (Mar 25, 2019)

Beer brewers use dial therms that typically go from 20-240F. Might check one of the online brewing suppliers.


----------



## Walchit (Mar 28, 2019)

So I got everything test fit together and loaded the oval tube with 50/50 hickory and apple. Let it smoke for a while then whent a head and stuck a block of Colby Jack in there. 

I need to build a smokestack for the top. I juat put a 3in hole dead center up top and the smoke comes in in the center towards the back on the bottom of the cabinet. There is still about 1/3 of the pellets left. The smoke isn't very thin and blue. Is that a lack of airflow? I have 9 probably 1/2 " holes in the front of the popcorn tin. 

Also is there a smokestack with damper that I could just buy for the top of this thing?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2019)

Did you load it with pellets of crushed pellet dust? Pellets will make white smoke, crushed pellet dust will give you TBS.

I would not smoke cheese with white smoke but that's JMHO...


----------



## Walchit (Mar 28, 2019)

I just put pellets in. I wasn't gonna smoke anything, just seeing if it worked, but I couldn't help myself. Lol.

I need to get racks for this thing too.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2019)

You might be a redneck if........... I bet Jeff Foxworthy would give you a redneck apron!

Nice job.


----------

